# No ignition spark on my TED20



## richierich (Feb 28, 2010)

Hello to all of you clever people.

Having finished some grass cutting end the end of the sunmmer last year i gave my Fergie a wash down ready to put it away for the winter but when i tried to start it up in January it wouldn't start, oh b&%%@r!

I don't have a spark from any of the HT leads. When removing the dzzie cap i noticed that the earth lead connected to the dizzie plate and the bolt protuding from the interior to the exterior of the dizzie was hanging on with a tiny thread, so i replaced it, expecting that it would sought the problem, but no. Since then i have changed the coil, no luck, it had a new dizzie cap last year, the condensor is new and i cleaned the points, changed all the LT and HT and still no spark.

Its a 12v Positive earth so i hope i have the coil round the right way? Does anybody know which way the +ve should be? should it be on the battery side or the dizzie side?

Another thing i noticed is that it was quite moist under the dizzie cap, is a short the problem maybe with one of the insulating washer? Has anybody had any similar problems and know what the solution is?

Rich


----------



## magfarm (Nov 5, 2009)

The + terminal on the coil should be on the battery side.

If you have an ohm meter try checking the continuity of the wire between the coil and distributor. I had one that was actually open inside the insulation.


----------

